# custom limbdriver?



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

has any one made a limbdriver with a full capture like the trophy taker...i like the idea of the limbdriver but i would want the full capture like trophy taker


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

I had a QAD Ultra-Rest that was sticking and instead of sending it back i tried to fix it myself. When i was done the spring was trying to hold it up rather than down, so i set it up like a limb driver, works well its on my buddies bow and he has killed two deer set up like that. Not full containment but the original rest was:teeth:


----------



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

lol very nice:lol3:


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

i would want one of these too


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I made one out of my Cobra sidewinder rest and messed around with my TT rest......They both worked but I just got me a real LimbDriver last Friday and I will tell you this.......IT IS WAY BETTER!!!


I love my limbdrive.......the most quietest rests I have ever used!!! Not to mention I am nailing the spots I am aiming at!!!!!:shade:


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

were looking more so at buying the limbdriver then modifying it with a cage


----------



## crackedup (Mar 17, 2009)

They do offer a capture blade for the limb driver. It's not fully contained, but you don't need to attach a separate sticky back arrow holder. I have never had a problem with the arrow coming out or bouncing off the rest. When you start to draw and the arrow is raised into place, you would have to be doing allot of shaking to get an arrow to bounce out of the rest, and if someone was shaking that much, they need to swallow a little pride and set the poundage down a little. This rest is super quiet with my custom felt application.

The picture below shows the capture blades (RED) and where my arrow sets when the rest raised into position (ORANGE). One other note on the limb driver. When setting it up, you adjust the spring tension so that it raises the arrow into place nice and smooth.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

lol its not cuz were shaky its cuz were running down rabbits and ***** and things of this sort


----------



## atnole (Jul 3, 2008)

I would love to see someone add a TT like cage to this awesome rest. One of the main reasons is being able to contain the arrow when you have to let down the bow in a hunting situation. There are ways to mitigate the problem, but I do like the cage from the TT Xtreme-FC.


----------



## crackedup (Mar 17, 2009)

sup3rfox said:


> lol its not cuz were shaky its cuz were running down rabbits and ***** and things of this sort


Gotcha, Get ya one of these then :dog1: 

:wink:


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

i got one but hes for pheasant, duck, and goose

usually its after the shot we are running after them


----------



## crackedup (Mar 17, 2009)

sup3rfox said:


> i got one but hes for pheasant, duck, and goose
> 
> usually its after the shot we are running after them


Well now your just being dificult.

You got me interested though. I'll be working on this the next few days. I don't think it will be to hard to accomplish. You could make something that mounts under the elevation adjust screw. I'm thinking of maybe a small washer brazed onto a piece of piano wire that will be bent up & over. DIY juices are flowing now.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

when i get some money im going to get the new limbdriver and see if i can modify my TT cage over it


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I use this device......great and you can trim it down to make it hold a little or leave it alone and it holds alot..........I can turn my bow upside down and never had any issues........

But the limbdriver alone is great. 

I like your setup crackedup but I have that arrow holder on my riser and mine grabs the arrows. I do like your moleskin covering as well. I need to add some to my prongs still. 


I have mine mounted so its back behind the shelf and it doesnt even touch anything when it is pulled down. I will post pics when I get a chance.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

yea i use that rubber piece with my TT


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

They have a new way to attach it to the solid limb, instead of using that big bracket, but I beleive the split limb is the same. The solid limb gets tied around limb with rubber piece and it works great, they just added new pics this past weekend on the website. 

You will not be disapointed!!


----------



## crackedup (Mar 17, 2009)

bcbow1971 said:


> They have a new way to attach it to the solid limb, instead of using that big bracket, but I beleive the split limb is the same. The solid limb gets tied around limb with rubber piece and it works great, they just added new pics this past weekend on the website.
> 
> You will not be disapointed!!


I wonder what the benefit over the older way is?


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I saw that pic on their web site. I use my limbdriver in a down drive configuration and attach the line to the limb with a zip tie. Works great.
BTW, the I did cut the loose line on the limbdriver. These pics were taken when I put it together.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

zip tie is a good idea


----------



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

it will be very interesting to see what crackedup comes up with...i realy like the limbdriver but i dont want my arrow to fall off in the woods when im shaking like crazy because there is a giant buck in front of me...or little doe!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

The Law said:


> it will be very interesting to see what crackedup comes up with...i realy like the limbdriver but i dont want my arrow to fall off in the woods when im shaking like crazy because there is a giant buck in front of me...or little doe!



it wont fall off trust me just use the arrow holder for the shelf that comes with the bow it works awesome unless you plan on shooting the bow upside down


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

archerykid12 said:


> it wont fall off trust me just use the arrow holder for the shelf that comes with the bow it works awesome unless you plan on shooting the bow upside down


well if anyone would try shooting upside down at a deer he would lol


----------



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

sup3rfox said:


> well if anyone would try shooting upside down at a deer he would lol


o ya!


----------



## OOPS! (Jul 5, 2006)

Not exactly "full containment, but it works unless your bow is upside down, the arrow also centers itself when drawn too. I hope this helps


----------



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> Not exactly "full containment, but it works unless your bow is upside down, the arrow also centers itself when drawn too. I hope this helps


Nice...after seeing that i might have to order a limbdriver and hook something up kinda like that...thanx


----------



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

OOPS! I missed. said:


> Not exactly "full containment, but it works unless your bow is upside down, the arrow also centers itself when drawn too. I hope this helps


May be a dumb questiion but isnt the limbdriver supposed to sit on the riser shelf?


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

No reason for it to. One less thing to make noise.

Also the farther back you can get the rest, the longer the control it has on the arrow.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

yea noah we are gonna have to have a lemonaide stand to get money to buy the rests


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

Well I like the new way that the string is tied to the limb. The LimbDriver can be made to land on the shelf but the factory said that it was ok to do as I did as well. I trimmed my arrow holder a little more last night so that the slightly thicker CX Arimids come out of them when drawing my bow without it popping up. It actually just slides out and quietly. 

I used a ziptie before but I find that most common zipties break from the eliments over time and temperature extremes. If you tie yours like mine and use the rubbermount that keeps the string from sliding it works great. 


Also I am looking at buying some more D-Loop material, same color on my d-Loop now for more camo effect. Vapor Trail techs said that the string is the same as D-Loop material anyways. 


The only thing I need to do now is to get some moleskin for the prongs and I an ready for season, which will be here before I know it.


----------



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

sup3rfox said:


> yea noah we are gonna have to have a lemonaide stand to get money to buy the rests


o yes


----------



## bcbow1971 (Oct 24, 2007)

I am thirsty so I will take a few and support your wallet!


----------



## ArcherWolf (Oct 6, 2004)

When Vapor Trial introduced the Limb Driver to the market I was really impressed with the design. It's the only rest design I will use at this point. Because I had been using a PSE Top Gun Phantom drop away for full containment and it worked really well, I figured, why not try to configure it to work in the same manner as the Limb Driver. I did take the hoop off and replaced it with a trap door launcher. It will work just fine with the hoop if you still want full containment.


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

sportsman said:


> No reason for it to. One less thing to make noise.
> 
> Also the farther back you can get the rest, the longer the control it has on the arrow.


it would control the arrow less being closer to the strings


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

You mean like this? I have a PSE Phantom on one of my other bows and just put the containment part on my limbdriver 


ArcherWolf said:


> When Vapor Trial introduced the Limb Driver to the market I was really impressed with the design. It's the only rest design I will use at this point. Because I had been using a *PSE Top Gun Phantom drop away for full containment* and it worked really well, I figured, why not try to configure it to work in the same manner as the Limb Driver. I did take the hoop off and replaced it with a trap door launcher. It will work just fine with the hoop if you still want full containment.


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

sup3rfox said:


> it would control the arrow less being closer to the strings



Since the rest is only in contact with the arrow for about +/-30% of the length, would you rather it be the first 30% of the arrow, or the last 30% of the arrow?


----------



## Macmathews (Jul 24, 2007)

*Well*



sportsman said:


> No reason for it to. One less thing to make noise.
> 
> Also the farther back you can get the rest, the longer the control it has on the arrow.



Problem with that is the fact that, its actually acting like an overdraw and could magnify some form problems at realease time..

But hey whatever floats your boat !

Kyle


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Macmathews said:


> Problem with that is the fact that, its actually acting like an overdraw and could magnify some form problems at realease time..
> 
> But hey whatever floats your boat !
> 
> Kyle


Practice, practice, practice...


----------



## SLASTER77 (Jul 16, 2008)

crackedup said:


> They do offer a capture blade for the limb driver. It's not fully contained, but you don't need to attach a separate sticky back arrow holder. I have never had a problem with the arrow coming out or bouncing off the rest. When you start to draw and the arrow is raised into place, you would have to be doing allot of shaking to get an arrow to bounce out of the rest, and if someone was shaking that much, they need to swallow a little pride and set the poundage down a little. This rest is super quiet with my custom felt application.
> 
> The picture below shows the capture blades (RED) and where my arrow sets when the rest raised into position (ORANGE). One other note on the limb driver. When setting it up, you adjust the spring tension so that it raises the arrow into place nice and smooth.


the felt is the best idea for hunting, used it on my ripcord last season and it made it dead silent


----------



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

crackedup said:


> You got me interested though. I'll be working on this the next few days. I don't think it will be to hard to accomplish. You could make something that mounts under the elevation adjust screw. I'm thinking of maybe a small washer brazed onto a piece of piano wire that will be bent up & over. DIY juices are flowing now.



any updates crackedup


----------



## crackedup (Mar 17, 2009)

sup3rfox said:


> any updates crackedup


Still working on it. I'm having a little trouble figuring out how it will work when the bow is at rest. It will work when at full draw because the arrow and rest fingers are in the up position closer to the containment rod. I tested it a little this weekend by taping an L shaped hex head wrench to the rest and drawing my bow back. I could turn the bow anyway I wanted without the arrow falling off the rest (did not shoot it like this ). I'm going to look at something similar to a couple of the pictures above, along with an upper containment rod. I also still have to look at fletching clearance, which may be another problem.


----------



## beeks (Apr 7, 2009)

i would like to see won made like that too good luck crackedup


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

sportsman said:


> I saw that pic on their web site. I use my limbdriver in a down drive configuration and attach the line to the limb with a zip tie. Works great.
> BTW, the I did cut the loose line on the limbdriver. These pics were taken when I put it together.


thats the way to do it.


----------



## crackedup (Mar 17, 2009)

Is there an advantage to being attached to the bottom limb over the top?

Is there an advantage to using there new tie to the limb vs. the little round puck that mounts in the middle?


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The advantage for me is on the 82nd Airborne has the roller guard in the way and the line and the top drive config rubs on the roller guard. I also prefer the line staying out of the way of any harm on the top side. Also the little puck was too hard to keep in place. I could not tighten it down enough to keep it from moving when the bow was shot. I think the split limb mount might have worked better, but the zip tie works great for me.


----------



## muckdog (Dec 7, 2004)

sportsman said:


> Practice, practice, practice...


What you think you are gaining by having the rest back and having more contact with the arrow you are eliminating(and then some) by having that far back....like shrinking your brace height by 1.5" or so and magnifying your mistakes....


----------



## sportsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Perhaps if you practice more you would not make as many mistakes.


----------



## The Law (Apr 11, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## NJBuckBuster (Jul 9, 2007)

Do a search on a guy named Duggaboy on here.. He made the TT rest turn into a Limb Driver.. 

Marcus (aka Duggaboy) is also the same person who makes the Silver flame BHs.. I do not think made them for sale but he did post a bunch of pics of the rest...

NJBB


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

Here's one I made with a DMI Xpert II


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Ive tried a lot of versions and came to the conclusion that the spring steel launcher is what makes the LD such a great rest.

Their new containment launchers are great, ive been hunting with no other arrow support/holders.

The only combo I found better was using a GKF/Spot HOgg Infinity rest (dropaway version), and installing a LD launcher/shaft on it. Best micro out ther, and best version of a dropaway, with benefits of a spring steel.

I silenced my contact area with a plastic coating, similar to JB weld, then sprayed it with Plastidip aerosol. The rest is clean looking, quiet, and no maintenence.
Things I would change if I were VT.
Change the way the cord attaches to the rest....the set screw chews the cord eventually.
Make a QUIET micor drive....preferably like the Infinity.
Offer a better solution to quieting the prongs....everything they offers wears quick, does not create a symmetrical "V", and changes when wet. Maybe a teflon cover like the LimbSaver launcher.
Go back to buttons for solid limb bows.
Offer bow specific mounts....or a way to lock the back of the rest against the riser (without digging a hole with the set screw).


----------



## firerescue795 (Feb 22, 2009)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

*me too.*



sportsman said:


> I saw that pic on their web site. I use my limbdriver in a down drive configuration and attach the line to the limb with a zip tie. Works great.
> BTW, the I did cut the loose line on the limbdriver. These pics were taken when I put it together.


I also use mine in a down configuration. I did this because it was interfering with my sight when I switched to a Vital Gear Star Track. I just use the regular containment button on the bottom limb, though. Your zip tie probably saves some weight and would be super-easy to replace! I like it.


----------



## mtsrunner (Oct 20, 2007)

*I might try that!*



sup3rfox said:


> well if anyone would try shooting upside down at a deer he would lol


I can shoot upside down out of my tree saddle


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

great info


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

great info


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

Bnbfishin said:


> You mean like this? I have a PSE Phantom on one of my other bows and just put the containment part on my limbdriver



Can you show a picture with it in the up position with an arrow on it? Just wanted to know how high it brings the arrow up compared to the original launcher.

Thanks,
Dave


----------

